# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Bestaat de kans dat ik zwanger ben?

## priske23

Hallo,
Ik vroeg me af of de kans bestaat dat ik nu zwanger ben.
Ik slik al vanaf mijn 15e de pil. Nooit problemen gehad of gestopt geweest. Nu ben ik de laatse paar weken wat ziek(griepperig) geweest waardoor ik vaak pijnstillers slikte, vervolgens kreeg ik een onstoken verstandskies waardoor ik een antibiotica kreeg en nog zwaardere pijnstillers. Zonder dat ik dacht ohja dan kan de pil wel eens niet werken heb ik wel gewoon sex gehad. Maar dat is me wel eens eerder gebeurt en toen was er ook niets aan de hand. Dat dit gebeurde is nu bijna 6 weken geleden. Ik heb de pil nu ook een keer doorgeslikt soms doe ik dat wel eens dus ik heb ook nog niet ongesteld kunnen worden de strip is pas over anderhalf week afgelopen, maar 2 dagen terug en vandaag was ik erg misselijk zomaar uit het niets wat ik nooit heb, een week geleden had ik vaak last van maagzuur wat ik ook nog nooit eerder had... nu heb ik ineens steeds kleine rare krampjes in mijn buik (als of je wintjes laat) maar dat is niet zo. Nu las ik ergens dat als je tempratuur boven de 37 is ( en dat zon 18 dagen blijft) je dus zwanger kan zijn? Mijn tempratuur is gemiddeld 37.3 maar dat hou ik nu pas een paar dagen bij. 

Kan iemand me hier advies op geven wat ik het beste kan doen?

----------


## dotito

Je kan een test gaan halen. Wil je 100% zeker zijn moet je bloed laten nemen.

----------


## christel1

Priske 
Moest ik jou zijn ik zou toch een test gaan halen of een bloedafname en je kan misschien als je echt zekerheid wil hebben gewoon je pilstrip voor bekeken houden en stoppen met je pil te nemen nu. Je kan ook nog een beetje koorts hebben van die ontstoken verstandskies ook hoor als de infectie nog niet helemaal gedaan is en het zuur kan je ook krijgen door ontstekingsremmers te nemen als je die genomen hebt of door antibiotica waar je niet goed tegen kan. 
Wat die 18 dagen betreft, daar zit wel een stuk van waarheid in, hangt ook af van de cyclus die je hebt, een korte cyclus en een latere cyclus en je moet je temperatuur elke dag op hetzelfde tijdstip meten voor je uit bed komt. En niet alle krampjes wijzen op een zwangerschap hoor, gewoon testen en dan ben je zeker. Veel succes

----------


## shari29

hoi ik ben al 5 maanden gestopt met de prikpil ik heb nu bijna een maand last van pijnlijke borsten ik was naar de dokter die zij dat ik melklieren heb maar zwangerschap test negatief bestaat de kans dat ik toch zwanger ben?

----------


## christel1

Heeft de dokter een bloedafname gedaan shari29 ? De zwangerschapstest kan altijd een vals negatief beeld geven, enkel een bloedafname die gecontroleerd wordt in een labo kan uitsluitsel geven of je nu wel of niet zwanger bent... veel succes

----------


## shari29

nee ik heb nog geen bloedafname gedaan de huisarts zei dat ik na een weekje weer een test moet doen dus volgende week maandag maar ik zit ermee als die test negatief is dan snap ik echt niet meer want de huis arts zelf zei dat ik melklieren heb en we hebben echt een groote wens voor een baby erbij ik heb zelfs al 3 kinderen maar met de melklier{pijnlijke borsten en nog symptomen} maak ik nu pas mee vergelijke met me eerdere zwangerschap

----------


## christel1

Shari, ik voelde al aan mijn borsten wanneer ik 1 dag zwanger was, die stonden direct gezwollen en voelden ook veel gevoeliger aan.... en ik heb er wel maar 2 gehad hoor.... bij mijn dochter was ik direct zeker dat ik zwanger was gewoon door naar mijn borsten te kijken, hopelijk komt je wens uit hoor.... good luck

----------


## shari29

ok christel maar bij mij wist ik pas met 3 maanden dat ik zwanger was ik voelde helemaal niks en testen die ik gedaan heb waren allemaal negatief toen mij buik begin te groeien ging ik naar de huisarts en toen wak het positief en bij mijn tweeling had ik een vermoeden omdat ik te veel eet en ik blijf met honger en dat vondt ik raar ik wiste ook pas met 3maande en ik had ook 3 abortus gedaan jammer genoeg moest ik wel doen door omstandigheden maar dat wist ik ook pas met zelfde maand nooit eerder hahhah raar met mj he

----------


## shari29

maar als ik melklieren heb dan zou ik wel zwanger zijn tog dan is het tog geen vals alarm?
want anders zou de melklieren niet zomaar met ontwikkeling beginen

----------


## christel1

Shari, 
Als je vorige testen ook negatief aan gaven maar je toch zwanger was dan zou ik toch een bloedtest aanraden hoor wat je huisarts ook mag beweren... Hoe oud zijn je kinderen nu ? Na de geboorte van mijn zoon had ik na 3 weken ook gezwollen borsten, bleek dat ik al terug mijn maandstonden kreeg maar ik denk niet dat dit bij jou het geval zal zijn.... want als je gestopt bent met je prikpil is het wel degelijk de bedoeling dat je zwanger wordt, ik duim voor jou....

----------


## shari29

christel mijn tweeling zijn 6 jaar en de oudste is 9 en allemaal jongens bedankt voor je reactie ik hoop dat het goed komt en dat geen valse alarm en valse hoop is

----------


## christel1

Dan hoop ik dat je nu een stel grieten krijgt hoor anders moet je later nog meer hemden strijken in de hoop dat je zwanger bent he....

----------


## shari29

ahhahah ja dat hopen we ook dat we nu meisjes krijgen

----------


## Elisabeth9

IK lees zojuist deze bijzondere berichtjes.... :Big Grin:  en opeens stopt het..

ik vraag mij "opeens" af of je nu wel of "niet" zwanger bent... :Stick Out Tongue: 
Groetjes en het allerbeste....Elisabeth  :Smile:

----------


## shari29

Nee nog nie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zoooo Shari29, dat is een uitgebreid antwoord...hahahahaha... :Stick Out Tongue: 

je bent dus "niet" zwanger....oke meid, het mag niet zo zijn....bedankt voor je antwoord, ik hoop dat jij je verder een beetje redelijk gezond voelt...prettige dag verder...dag Shari29
Groetjes van hier...Elisabeth  :Big Grin:

----------


## shari29

Sry voor kort antwoord ...
Maar volgens de huisarts ligt aan de hirmonale kant ik heb nog steeds pijn asn mij borsten
En ik was volgende weer op spreekuren voor die klachten en die zij dat kan nog eve duren voordat die pijn helemaal weg ga de kuns is best groot dat ik zwanger kan worden dus ik moet maar blijven testen maar verder kwa gezondheid gaat harstikke goed 
Hopelijk ben je tevrede over mijn uitgebrijde antwoord grtjss

----------


## Elisabeth9

Shari29 : Hoi......

Dank voor je antwoord....goed gedaan meid.....
het is fijn om te horen dat je verdere gezondheid goed gaat....toppie...houden zo
prettige weekend, succes verder.......
Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Big Grin:

----------


## shari29

Dankje wel jij ook fijne weekend als het zo ver is
Laat ik wel weten of ik zwanger ben. Grtjs shari

----------


## Elisabeth9

dat is goed Shari29  :Embarrassment:  sommige mooie dingen komen onverwachts als je er niet teveel mee bezig bent en je lekker ontspannen voelt.... :Big Grin: 
geniet van deze dag, morgen is er weer een andere....
eind vd week ga ik voor 2 weken naar Frankrijk toe maar daarna kan ik alles weer lezen wat iedereen te vertellen heeft....ik zal mijn laptoppie missen, snik, snik,...maar het moet...dus ff afkicken...doegieeeeeeeeeee
Knuffel van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## shari29

Ok fijne reis geniet ervan 
Xxxxxx shari

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dank je wel Shari....pas goed op jezelf....ik hoop dat de zon hier ook snel en langdurig gaat en blijft schijnen....veel goeds voor je gezin...( 3 kinderen) nou dat is heel kostbaar...jammer dat ik ze niet heb.... :Embarrassment: 

Daggggggggggggggggg

Liefs Elisa x  :Big Grin:

----------

